# Best time to visit the Caribbean



## Ann-Marie (Jun 4, 2006)

What would you suggest would be the best time to try for a trade in the caribbean?  We are thinking possibly St. Martin.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Jan-Mar is ideal.  Avoid Jun-Sep for possible hurricanes.


----------



## gmarine (Jun 4, 2006)

January to March is also the hardest time to get a trade to the caribbean. 

Hurricane season runs June 1 - November 30. The odds of a hurricane affecting your vacation at any particular island is slim. I have been to the caribbean many times during hurricane season and have never had a problem. Take the trip insurance and dont worry about the time of year.


----------



## shmoore (Jun 5, 2006)

Think about how much heat you can take. We just got back from Grand Cayman. It was very hot! We tried to stay in during the middle of the day. Many days it was too hot for us to enjoy sitting on the balcony with our morning coffee. We were told that "low" season had just begun. Prices on auto rental were lower.


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 5, 2006)

We are going to St. Martin next July.  We have been to the Caribbean in July & August before and the weather is great (as long as you're by the water).  There is always the chance for hurricanes so insurance is a good idea.  So far we have been lucky.

Anne


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 5, 2006)

We always travel late April into early May and have had excellent weather, the crowds are much less and prices have come off their high season rates.


----------



## Blondie (Jun 5, 2006)

We usually do St. Maarten in late April and find it an easy enough trade. The weather is great and no hurricanes yet. Also, it is shoulder season and prices are better for rental cars and many restaurants on the French side offer 1 dollar= 1 euro which is great, too!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  I guess I will put in for a trade the last 2 weeks of April.  I can not go into May because my daughter will finish up for the year in college sometime at the beginning of the month.


----------



## alanmj (Jun 5, 2006)

We've had quite a few holidays in the Caribbean, and the *best* time is in early to mid-December, IMHO. Very good weather - little rain, and it's warm, but not hot. Great deals, with not only availability but also airfares. And empty...  And the "locals" are all pleased to see you as it's the start of the main season. 

We went for New Year this time. Never again. Far too full. 

I've also heard that the first two weeks of January (not New Year week but the ones after) are also very good in terms of the above criteria.

Don't really see the point in going in summertime - it's glorious where we are.

Anyway, different strokes for different folks. If everyone were to take my advice then early/mid-December would end up full too!


----------



## Kal (Jun 5, 2006)

We always go during the mid-April thru mid-May period.  High Season ends on April 15th so the rates for accomodations and automobile rental drop.  Best of all, Carnival is in full swing.  The Grand Parade is on April 30th with other events preceding it.  The weather is perfect with light winds and excellent ocean temps.

We've already booked 3 weeks during this period for 2007 and are working a deal for a 4th week.

Check out *images* of what you'll see !


----------



## whodat (Jun 7, 2006)

Ann-Marie said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.  I guess I will put in for a trade the last 2 weeks of April.  I can not go into May because my daughter will finish up for the year in college sometime at the beginning of the month.



I just got back from the Atrium in St. Maarten (May 20 - 27th). Great unit (2 BRs). Very spacious. The island is getting busy though. I was also told that low season had just started. I was told Oct. - April is high season in St. Maarten. That's when the europeans invade the island apparently. Anyway, the Atrium was pretty nice and I've stayed at the Royal Palm which is a tad bit better. Either way, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Canuck (Jun 8, 2006)

Last Oct. we requested a trade for last 2 weeks of March and were confirmed within 2 weeks at Oyster Bay.  The weather was perfect, no rain, lots of sun and the water was like a bathtub.  Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Aldo (Jun 9, 2006)

Anytime is a good time to go to St. Maarten...I've only been in June and July myself...the traffic is awful, but they tell me that the traffic in June and July is NOTHING compared to what it can be in December and January.  I've heard about taking an hour or more to drive from Pburg to Marigot.  

I couldn't abide that....


----------



## n2hops (Jun 10, 2006)

We are fresh off tour of SXM, May 27th til June 3rd. And I think that's and ideal time also, all of the snow birders are back home. The car rental places are all offering low rates and the restaurants are all still in full swing. We made no reservations, nor did we wait in any lines. Traffic around 4 til 5pm traveling through P'burg, was all I would want to endure during vacations. Living and working outside of Wash D.C., I don't want to fight traffic also on vacation. I would probably go anytime I could put a trip together, all four seasons. We just enjoy the islands more when everyone else doesn't converge on it.


----------

